# USB2VGA adapter causing computer to freeze



## lstech (May 27, 2010)

I bought 12 StarTech USB2VGAE2 adapters so we could run dual monitors on all our computers. Out of these 12, 3 are causing problems with freezing the computers after about 5 minutes of use, which you have to hard reset to get back on. I've talked to StarTech tech support and all they told me is to try to download the driver for the adapter off their website...Still having the problems and they don't know what else to do. Wondering if you guys could help a brother out 

I've tried updating chipset, USB and video drivers to see if that would help, no luck.

The 3 computers they are not working right on are all running XP sp3.
The 9 that are working are a mix of XP sp3 and Win7. All of our computers are Dell Vostro 230's and we use ghosting to setup all computers so they should all have the same drivers etc.

thanks in advance for the help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Swap the cables that "aren't working", with cables on PC's that are working. If the PC's continue to work, the cables are good and you have a PC issue. If the problem follows the cables, then you have faulty cables.


----------

